# need topping for lemon cheesecake



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I just finished baking a lemon cheesecake w/meyer lemon...a light and creamy cheesecake not NY style. Usually I put a blueberry topping on it, but I would like to do something a little different. 

I want to top the cake with fresh raspberries, but I don't want them to roll off when it is cut. Can I toss them in a cooled simple sugar solution and then place them on top and have the sugar bind them together?

Open to suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It'll just make a sloppy mess if you sugar up the raspberries. 

I would just do fresh and dust with powdered sugar just before serving.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I was afraid it might mush up the berries. Raw berry and powdered sugar sounds perfect.

Thanks.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

How about a sour cream topping?

2cups sour cream
4Tbsp Bakers Sugar
2tsp vanilla extract

When the cheesecake comes out of the oven from the initial baking, spread the topping evenly over the top and place back in a 200deg oven for about 30 minutes. This will help the topping set some but not too much that the berries you wish to add won't stick. Make sure you don;t put the berries on the topping until after you take it out of the oven.


----------



## jamesaeaa (Dec 11, 2007)

I made a lemon cake it was not a cheese cake and i took a bartenders mojito mix and reduced 2 bottles into a sauce so if you can find a raspberry flavored juice or concetrate i think that would work


----------



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

What about Candied Lemon slices with a blueberry or a rasberry on top to make a flower?
1/8" slices


----------

